# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  No Dreams Lately..

## Clark_Bennon

I dont know why but fpr some reason im not dreaming, its kinda like blank..   ::blue::   i was having lots of dreams last week but now nothing i do have a cold i&#39;m not sure if that is whats stopping me.. what happened? i want to dream again&#33;

----------


## Burns

Actually, you dream EVERY SINGLE NIGHT. You just aren&#39;t remembering them, that&#39;s all. Tell yourself before you go to sleep that you will remember your dreams, and that you will wake up after each REM cycle and remember your dream. Keep your DJ close to your bed to write down any small flash of anything you remember.

----------


## Seeker

> try smokin weed and when you go to bed high you have awsome dreams to good to forget
> [/b]



Sorry, gotta disagree with you there.  That might work in the short term, but the use of any chemical, including melatonin will eventually become ineffective.

Clark, this kind of thing seems to be cyclic in nature, everyone has periods of good and poor recall.  If you keep up your journal or make a concious effort to remember, I&#39;m sure your recall will improve again.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Cleaned up the poo on this thread.

Clark, I gotta agree with Seeker here.  Sometimes, even if you&#39;re doing everything right, and dont have naturally good recall, like me, you&#39;re still going to get the occaisional dry-spell.  It&#39;s largely unavoidable.

----------


## Moonbeam

I have times when I feel like I am not dreaming too.  I wake up and try to remember what I was just dreaming about, and it will be more like just random thoughts.  I was wondering if all dreams have a story, a visual component, etc. or if maybe sometimes they are just composed of your brain thinking about things.  What qualifies as a dream, anyway?  Does it have to have "something" you can describe, other than just thoughts?

----------

